# The Dr Oz show (all episodes)



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Who here is watching the Doctor Oz show?

http://www.doctoroz.com

I'd like to see more detailed listings for the tv show and for them to actually match the show that is airing.

Dr Oz visited on the Larry King show last night.
Read the transcript at:
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0910/14/lkl.01.html
His segment starts about half-way down the web page.

Youtube has a ton of Dr Oz videos
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=dr+oz&search_type=&aq=f

I wonder when we'll see Dr Oz on a Wii Fit game?


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

He's cool and effective at explaining things. His wife, i understand is very into alternative medicine and Oz usually has some weird powder or serum as at least one of his remedies.

He certainly doesn't shrink away from topics dealing with sex organs and the end result of digestion.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I doubt you'll find many people here interested enough in this show to devote TiVo time to it. 

Certainly not me.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Dr Oz was on the Jimmy Kimmel show last night.

*10/27: Dr. Oz, Part 1/3*
http://abc.go.com/watch/clip/jimmy-kimmel-live/SH005455790000/20957/239586


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

classicX said:


> I doubt you'll find many people here interested enough in this show to devote TiVo time to it.
> 
> Certainly not me.


My wife enjoys his show and DVR's it...he is good at what he does..very down to earth.

Although one show I saw of his last week or so ago seemed a BIT over the top in that he was pushing the fear factor about how maybe not so clean our water is and not to let kids sit in the bathtub too long etc for fear of the water chemicals etc being absorbed by the skin etc...also was pushing to use the water filters etc..which we do via our fridge, but I'm not going to limit showers/baths for fear I will get some kind of disease.

That seemed really odd and I can see some folks getting all freaked out and going overboard protecting their families from the water coming in to their houses via the tap.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

I love the show.  We DVR it daily and I'll catch up on the episodes at night. Mark & I went to NYC a few weeks ago and got to see a taping (which has yet to air). He seems like a very cool person and so unbelievably knowledgeable in his field. And the fact that he is able to explain in layman's terms how the human body works is wonderful. :up:


ETA: Just watched the Kimmel clips - very funny!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I like Dr Oz, and usually he explains stuff in enough detail that I can follow what he's saying. 

But sometimes he tries to pack too much into the show and doesn't give all the details on what he's talking about. One example that comes to mind is a week or so ago when he was talking about the thyroid gland. He had some liquid that you could put on the tongue, but didn't say the name of it or didn't say it clearly enough that I could understand. Then he moved on to some sweetener but didn't say the name of that either, just that it was sugar related. And for both items I didn't hear exactly what help they are supposed to be. So I figured I could go to the website to get more info, but there all they had was clips of the show. I'd already seen the show and didn't get the info, so rewatching the clip wasn't going to help me. 

So while I mostly enjoy the show sometimes I get frustrated that he doesn't give all the details on what he's covering.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I like Dr Oz, and usually he explains stuff in enough detail that I can follow what he's saying.
> 
> But sometimes he tries to pack too much into the show and doesn't give all the details on what he's talking about. One example that comes to mind is a week or so ago when he was talking about the thyroid gland. He had some liquid that you could put on the tongue, but didn't say the name of it or didn't say it clearly enough that I could understand. Then he moved on to some sweetener but didn't say the name of that either, just that it was sugar related. A*nd for both items I didn't hear exactly what help they are supposed to be.* So I figured I could go to the website to get more info, but there all they had was clips of the show. I'd already seen the show and didn't get the info, so rewatching the clip wasn't going to help me.
> 
> So while I mostly enjoy the show sometimes I get frustrated that he doesn't give all the details on what he's covering.


That's why for stuff like that I activate the closed caption feature of my Directv (or TV itself).


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Does the web site have show notes?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

zalusky said:


> Does the web site have show notes?


Go there and check and let us know.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Alfer said:


> That's why for stuff like that I activate the closed caption feature of my Directv (or TV itself).


I don't think he said, so wouldn't have been on the CC either. My point was he tries to cover to much too fast and leaves info out when he speaks.



zalusky said:


> Does the web site have show notes?


Not that I could find. All I found was clips of what was telecast.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

I just posted a question on his Facebook page about the thyroid drops and sweetener. We'll see how quick he is to respond. Probably not very.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

kar74 said:


> I just posted a question on his Facebook page about the thyroid drops and sweetener. We'll see how quick he is to respond. Probably not very.


Thanks! I'm very interested to see if you get a response.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

kar74 said:


> I just posted a question on his Facebook page about the thyroid drops and sweetener. We'll see how quick he is to respond. Probably not very.


Ever get a response?


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Today's Dr Oz show...

* "Weather forecaster Al Roker"*



> Weather forecaster Al Roker explains how body aches and pains and emotions are related to changes in the weather; life coach Martha Beck gives a stressed-out caregiver an action plan to stay healthy; constipation; boot camp.


http://www.doctoroz.com/videos/weather-and-wellness

http://www.doctoroz.com/

Video from this episode (this week only)

http://www.doctoroz.com/videos/friday-dr-oz


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Ever get a response?


Nope. I check out his Facebook page every few days or so. It's amazing to me how many thousands of people are posting every ailment they have and are begging for help. It's a great time-killer. 

On another note, they still haven't aired the episode Mark & I got to see live. I check the guide every week and still no sign of it...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for keeping an eye open for a response.

And be sure to post here if you see your ep coming up!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Today's show was interesting...home remedies. Pretty cool that you can use hydrogen peroxide to 'diagnose' an ear infection.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Someone on the Dr Oz show made brownies with black beans. Here's the recipe.
Let me know if you try it.

http://doctoroz.com/videos/kims-midnight-brownies-recipe

More recipes...
http://doctoroz.com/related?tid=149


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hmm - black bean brownies...sounds, uh, interesting. 

I think I need to check out the other recipes and see if there's anything else worth trying out.

ETA: I still have yet to see the show we saw on the guide. Hubby is convinced that it was such a boring episode that it probably didn't make the cut. LOL!


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

omnibus said:


> He's cool and effective at explaining things.


Funny - I usually find his demonstrations over-simplified and the explanations condescending.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Just like most of these shows. They refuse to get into any depth.
They had a segment last week on sleep disorders. He showed a women who went into a sleep study. The result was she snored and that why she was tired.

First there is a lot of issues that can manifest themselves as snoring and second he made no mention of what her treatment should be. In fact she talked about how uncomfortable the study was and there was no indication that would any benefit from it.

As a result I could see it turning a lot of people off to what could be life threatening.

I am extremely disappointed. He appears to just follows his producers and walk through the segments. I wonder how much he influences the design of the show and its format.

I would prefer he pick a topic and spend the whole show on it.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Weird bicycle of the day...

Saw this bike on the Doctor's tv show the other day.

It doesn't seem particularly useful, but its fun seeing other people's inventions.

Inner City Bike by Designer JRuiter Studios

http://www.core77.com/blog/object_culture/jruiter_studios_super-minimal_city_bike_15092.asp


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Dr. Oz @ Jimmy Kimmel Live PART 1





I'm surprised this got past the censors...

Dr. Oz @ Jimmy Kimmel Live PART 2


----------

